# Idea for a GB



## Thorlifter (Dec 10, 2013)

While I don't do modeling anymore, I wanted to throw out an idea for you guys.

The GB would be called "Brothers"

For example, build a F4U Corsair and a A-7 Corsair II
or a Hawker Typhoon and a Eurofighter Typhoon
or a P-38 Lightning and an English Electric Lightning

Just a thought for you guys.......


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 10, 2013)

Interesting idea but I pretty much stick to WW2.


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 10, 2013)

Not a bad idea, but I always thought a "Nemesis" theme would be a good one to try.

The Nemesis being arch-rivals in any theater. Like Bf109E versus Hurricane, Douglas SBD versus Aichi D3A, etc...


----------



## Hartmann52 (Jun 9, 2014)

Good afternoon, colleagues!
There is an idea to open groups build on the theme: *Winter-Eastern front-Alied or Axis ......*
Do you think that a good idea?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 9, 2014)

Hartmann, the next Group Build after this one is;

_*Aug 1st- Sunday Nov 30th 2014 - GB 23-Winter War and Eastern Front of WWII, Allied or Axis.
Scope to cover this bitter conflict that saw the partitioning of Poland in 1939 and the annexation of the Baltic States. The invasion of Finland in November 1939 by the USSR, the invasion of Russia (Operation Barbarossa) through to the Great Patriotic Wars that lead to Berlin.*_

So, if you don't mind waiting a couple of months, feel free to jump right in mate!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 11, 2014)

I'd love to build a PZL-23 for that one.


----------



## N4521U (Jun 12, 2014)

For GB23 I'm gonna do my Yak-1b of the woman ace Lilya Litviak GB11, in winter white.
Same kit, same scheme.


----------



## Geedee (Aug 21, 2014)

How 'bout a 'Bachvards Group Build!!' 

Use all those leftover bits n' bobs from kits that you have lying around cluttering up valuable space....not that I have any kits or space !!

Actually, Please ignore this post as it should have gone in the 'Unofficial section'


----------

